# Walkway



## Evertking (Jun 26, 2020)

Going to commit to a BW photo a day and try and improve my compositions and just look at the shapes and lines.
I think this one is simple but I like it, hopefully makes you ask where it leads, what's around the bend.
6D
85mm


----------



## Evertking (Jun 26, 2020)

Look at this photo now, I just realized.. Hey , it would look amazing if it had a child or two sitting in that hot spot on the walkway playing or chatting.
 We are on our way now to this spot to have a BBQ!

... And pictures, lol.. my kids hate "picture time"


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 26, 2020)

The DoF is incredible and gives a pseudo 3D effect. 
Great work.


----------



## Evertking (Jun 26, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> The DoF is incredible and gives a pseudo 3D effect.
> Great work.


Thanks


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 28, 2020)

Agreed on the 3D effect, very cool shot. About the kids. Kids might've ruined it, they ruin everything .... kids are the devils helpers.     ()


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Jun 28, 2020)

I like the shot. Simply because I think it is a very good photo of a subject I like.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 29, 2020)

I love black and white.  Nice picture!


----------



## Evertking (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Evertking (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Evertking (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Evertking (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Evertking (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 1, 2020)

Nice set, I should do more B&W's or silhouettes, I like those a lot, too.


----------



## Evertking (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Evertking (Jul 1, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice set, I should do more B&W's or silhouettes, I like those a lot, too.


Yeah, I'm having fun with it.. a lot of fun lol.. I shoot a lot more it seems like and always looking for compositions.


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 9, 2020)

Absolutely Everetking...definitely diving down the rabbit hole of BW fine art photography! Bordering on the abstract with some of these.


----------



## Evertking (Jul 17, 2020)




----------

